# My rose hip honey fermented



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I cannot find the old thread for the life of me, but just wanted to mention that I did try making rose hip honey, but it ended up fermenting. I don't know what I did wrong. So, it was a bummer, and a waste of honey, but at least I learned something. Should've tried making mead, then I would have been happy with the results!


----------



## loghome mom (Oct 10, 2005)

Mine started to mold. Next year I'll try drying the rose hips first.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Is this the thread you're looking for?

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=117658&highlight=rose+hips+honey

I also found these threads on rose hips:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=102113&highlight=rose+hips+honey

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=371544&highlight=rose+hips+honey

I don't have any advice, but sorry your honey fermented! It sounds like it would be good though, if you figure it out.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Callie. Nope, not the thread, it was a fairly recent one about rose hip jelly and honey, and it has gone missing. Ah well. I did notice info on rose beads on the first one, which is really cool cause I've been thinking of trying that next year, so thanks for posting! 

Loghome mom, I was thinking I'd dry mine next time, too. Was also thinking I might just skip the honey and soak 'em in vodka, get a unique sort of cordial out of it if I'm lucky. 

*Muwahahahahaha*, to the laboratory...


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

How about this one? Sorry, I just can't give up, lol! 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=411234&highlight=rose+honey


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes! LOL, that is the one! I'm glad you're more determined than I am!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yay!  I know, I'm weird, lol. Glad I found it for you!


----------

